# download free audio device on high definition audio bus



## steward kina

heyy..im stewart...there is a problem with myy sound for the computer..i deleted the sound on my computer..do u have any idea 2 help me..or to fix this problem..they told me to download free audio device on high definition audio bus.but ive tried everthing..thats why i came 2 yous..please help mee...ray: lol..


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave: 

What version of Windows are you using (98/2000/XP/Vista)?
What sound card/motherboard do you have?


----------



## thangamani

helo sir
I want high defination audio device 
pls send me


----------



## Deleted090308

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f242/sound-problems-try-these-things-first-222432.html


----------

